# Savage 11 or 12FV



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

I was thinking of getting back into coyote hunting do to the growing population. I was looking at a savage because of there accuracy. My question is has anybody had any experience with the model 11 trophy hunter XP with a Nikon BDC 3-9X40 or 12FV both in .223. Any input would be appriciated. Thank you


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the 12FV .223 and love it ! Just put a new stock on it for doing some long range target shooting. Extremely accurate right out of the box. I will say it's a beast for carrying around all day though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one sweet looking rig Tom !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don. I was gonna give it a good workout yesterday but of course Kat had other plans. LOL


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a great looking gun. Have you ever tried it out on anything out in the 4-500 yard range?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Look at that guys avatar. He can't even see 300 yards.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Look at that guys avatar. He can't even see 300 yards.


 No, but my seeing eye dog can !









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yotedown223 said:


> That is a great looking gun. Have you ever tried it out on anything out in the 4-500 yard range?


 Thank you ! Haven't only because where I shoot we're in the process of putting it in hay and had to move my backstop. Hope to soon though.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice rifle Bones, where did you get the stock?


----------

